# Colin Robertson's journal. Get me back on stage



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

hello people.

This is going to be my journal and i will be keeping notes on here of my cycles, training logs and diet.

I have been off cycle for 6 months. Im on my 3rd week of sust and deca. This is how im going to run it.

Weeks 1 and 2 - 1500mg sust, 1500mg deca per week

Weeks 3 - 13 - 1000mg sust, 900mg deca per week

Weeks 1 - 13 - 400mcg Ghrp-6 divided into 3 doses, morning, PWO and before bed

After week 13 i will be adding tren and prop and Dbol while tappering the sust and deca out. Also on week 13 I will be doing a massive GH blast, insulin and T3. That week i will be banging in about 200iu of gh. After that week i will be switching back to GHRP-6 on training days only.

I will be staying on cycle until i compete in may next year.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

What sort of diet you doing at the mo Colin?

You a fan of extreme eating, or do you keep it lean?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Glad to see you opened up in here. Subscribed for this one.

How do you prefer to train? You a high volume or low volume trainer?


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Well im a big eater but i still stay very lean most of the year round. I get food from good sources but i do eat alot calorie dense foods. I love fast food and take aways yet i stay lean. I have a very very fast motabolism. I can easy get up to 800g of carbs a day, i have also dieted on 400g carbs a day too.

I use both high volume, HIT training and powerlifting, I go through phases of these protocols


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

3rd may 2011

Back

Wide grip chins to the front

Set 1 - 40kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 50kg - 13 reps

Set 3 - 70kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 80kg - 7 reps

Bent over barbell rows

Set 1 - 60kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 100kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 140kg - 6 reps

Set 4 - 100kg - 10 reps

One handed machine rows

Set 1 - 40kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 8 reps

Set 3 - 40kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 40kg - 7 reps

Close grip prone iso lat pulldowns

Set 1 - 30kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 8 reps

Set 3 - 30kg - 9 reps

Close grip prone cable rows

Set 1 - 60kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 70kg - 8 reps

Set 3 - 70kg - 6 reps

Straight arm cable standing pullovers

Set 1 - 20kg - 30 reps

Set 2 - 35kg - 15 reps


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Colin Robertson said:


> Well im a big eater but i still stay very lean most of the year round. I food from good sources but i do eat alot calorie dense foods. I love fast food and take aways yet i stay lean. I have a very very fast motabolism. I can easy get up to 800g of carbs a day, i have also dieted on 400g carbs a day too.
> 
> I use both high volume, HIT training and powerlifting, I go through phases of these protocols


i dieted well with 300g carbs + 3 family sized chocolate bars, a tub of ice cream and pizzas pmsl :lol:

(but was doing 2 hours cardio and 45mins weight sessions a day)


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Well i only did 45 mins cardio a day + 45 mins cardio every day on 400g carbs.......so there:rolleyes:


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Power front barbell raises (explosive reps finishing over head)

Set 1 - 20 reps - 20kg

Set 2 - 10 reps - 34kg

Set 3 - 10 reps - 44kg

Set 4 - 10 reps - 54kg

Clean and push press (explosive reps)

Set 1 -10 reps - 64kg

Set 2 -10 reps - 74kg

Push press (explosive reps)

Set 1 -10 reps - 84kg

Set 2 -10 reps - 94kg

Dumbbell press (very slow with lighter weight)

Set 1 -10 reps - 30kg dumbbells

Set 2 -10 reps - 34kg

Set 3 -10 reps - 30kg

One handed dumbbell side lateral (explosive reps finishing above over the shoulder)

Set 1 - 10 reps - 18kg dumbbells

Set 2 - 10 reps - 18kg

Set 3 - 10 reps - 18kg

Dumbbell laterals

Descending/ascending/descending set. 6-15 reps each way

One handed dumbbell rear lateral (explosive reps finishing at the highest point)

Set 1 - 10 reps - 20kg dumbbells

Set 2 - 10 reps - 22kg

Set 3 - 10 reps - 24kg

Bent over dumbbell laterals

Descending/ascending/descending set. 6-15 reps each way

that was grueling


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good read so far mate, looking forward to this, any current pics?


----------



## reaper21 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ah, Big Kol, was wondering if you would pop up on here at some stage. Saw you at Nabba Wales a couple of years ago when you were under the guidance of Gary Howell. Certainly showed potential, but I think condition dropped you down a place that day, not sure who's responsibility that was ?

What are your plans now, as within your Bio days your ambitions were very high


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello reaper, yes i'm back with ambitions of getting to a ukfbb heavy weight class, im not sure yet if I will be doing intermediate or Mr yet though.

My condition could have been better at the Wales but that wasnt due to anything apart from condition teathing trouble. It was my second show and Gary was a great help, he taught me alot and even cooked me meals on the last week! Without him at the time I would have been sailing into the dark.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Kieren. I do have current pics but I cannot seem to get them up for some reason. keeps saying that a mod has to approve them. Can a mod assist here please. I have tried a few times


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck with it all mate, great to see you back on the stage


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Silver Back

This was me last week on the 29th April 2011 weighing 16.10 stone










This was me last year in july 2010 weighing 18 stone


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking very good mate, big and quite lean too, what show you thinking about making your comeback in? Must avoid that one!!! ha ha


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

ha ha. Well im looking at doing the UKBFF in may next year in Warrington, heavyweight class. Not sure if i should do the mr or iintermediate. If i dont qualify in that i will be doing the Leeds in september.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Colin Robertson said:


> ha ha. Well im looking at doing the UKBFF in may next year in Warrington, heavyweight class. Not sure if i should do the mr or iintermediate. If i dont qualify in that i will be doing the Leeds in september.


Keep your options open mate, do the inters first and then the Mr's in sept, then you double your chances to qualify for the british.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

big silver back said:


> Keep your options open mate, do the inters first and then the Mr's in sept, then you double your chances to qualify for the british.


good idea mate. Thanks i think i will actually do that. I think that will look good if i pull it of too


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Biceps and Triceps

Standing ez barbell curls 4 sets of 10 reps

supersetted with

Standing reverse barbell curls 4 sets of 10 reps

Incline forward facing alternating dumbbell curls

3 sets of 8-10 reps

Standing alternating hammer curls

3 sets of 10 reps

High pulley cable curls

2 sets of 10-20 reps

Close grip bench press

4 sets of 10-12 reps

Weighted dips

3 sets of 10-12 reps

High incline french press

3 sets of 10-12 reps


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Out of curiousity mate why are you leaving it till next year to compete? looking great in those pics and plenty of qualifiers left this year, deffo get plenty of time


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

big silver back said:


> Out of curiousity mate why are you leaving it till next year to compete? looking great in those pics and plenty of qualifiers left this year, deffo get plenty of time


I suppose I could compete mate, but how I see that, is that would be time out from gaining mass to reach my goal, which is to be onstage at 17-18 stone. Im 17 stone now and very lean indeed so i dont think that goal is unrealistic. If I competed this year however this would be harder for me to acheive.

But you never know, if Im feeling frisky I might just do a show this year.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Im ill today so I skipped training. Got some chesty cough thing going on, so i wasnt going to attempt 10 sets of squats.

Ive had a nice day of lemsips and brown pasta.

Ive been on Ghrp-6 now for about 3-4 weeks and the gains from it are getting better and better. Normally 4 weeks into sust and deca i would be bloating out by now, so the ghrp-6 has to be responsible for my solid lean gains. I started at 16.3 stone 3 weeks ago and now im sitting at 17.2 stone. The weeks to come should be very interesting when i add the tren ace. The next 8 months should be very fruitfull


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

For a research project on the heart and steriods I travelled to London yestartday for an MRI scan, Ultra sound, full blood analysis and an InBody test. The MRI scan lasted 70mins and i just fit in the tunnel. Half way through the scan they fed a stimulant drug into my arm, which made my heart pound, this is to simulate my body doing exersice as they scanned my heart.

They let me see the footage of my heart working after which was very interesting and they pointed out that my pectorials where 40cm deep.

It will take 2 weeks to get my blooods back, and about 2 months for the MRI scan results

These are the InBody test results

Body Composition

Weight 107.8 kg

Muscle mass - 55.8kg

Body fat mass - 13.5kg

Fat free mass - 93.3kg

Obesity Diagnosis

BMI (kg/m2) - 35.6 (18.5~25.0) BULL**** BMI

%body fat - 12.5% (10.0~20.0)

Waist hip ratio - 0.90 (0.80~0.90)

Bascal Metabolic rate (kcals) 2407 (2151~2547)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Colin Robertson said:


> For a research project on the heart and steriods I travelled to London yestartday for an MRI scan, Ultra sound, full blood analysis and an InBody test. The MRI scan lasted 70mins and i just fit in the tunnel. Half way through the scan they fed a stimulant drug into my arm, which made my heart pound, this is to simulate my body doing exersice as they scanned my heart.
> 
> They let me see the footage of my heart working after which was very interesting and they pointed out that my pectorials where 40cm deep.
> 
> ...


Thats fascinating! Did you have to pay for this yourself, or arrange it for free through contacts and so on?


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes it was free, and arranged for me through my contacts. It would have cost a few grand if it was done on private health care, thats all i know. Im very lucky, some actually ill patients dont have the opportunity to have these tests done


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice read so far Colin.

What height are you?

Will be following with interest.

Don't know how you cope with the sides from that much Sus and Deca though.

I did 500/200 per week for 12 weeks over the winter and was like a dog with 2 d***s.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Rotsocks said:


> Nice read so far Colin.
> 
> What height are you?
> 
> ...


hello Rotsock

Im 5'9. Thats not really that much sust to be honest mate. I have ran 2g of test per week before, so im not getting any sides. My sex drive is elevated some what though.

Im still feeling ill so i missed another training session


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

What shows have you done in the past?


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

oaklad said:


> What shows have you done in the past?


Hello oaklad

2007 First Timers Leeds North-east championships 4 place

2008 Nabba Wales Mr class 2, 3rd place

2008 Nabba British Mr class 2, runner up


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Chest/triceps/calves

Incline flyes

Set 1 - 26kg dumbbells - 24 reps

Incline smith machine press

triple drop set 1 - 140kg - 7 reps/100kg - 6 reps/60kg - 7 reps

triple drop set 2 - 140kg - 6 reps/100kg - 6 reps/60kg - 7 reps

triple drop set 3 - 140kg - 5 reps/100kg - 5 reps/60kg - 7 reps

Incline cable flyes

set 1 - 25kg - 13 reps

set 2 - 25kg - 10 reps

Close grip bench press

Set 1 - 80kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 80kg - 9 reps

Set 3 - 80kg - 8 reps

Weighted dips

Set 1 - 15kg - 9 reps

Set 2 - 0kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 0kg - 8 reps

Incline french press

Set 1 - 30kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 30kg - 8 reps

Set 3 - 20kg - 8 reps

Standing calf raise

Set 1 - 60kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 130kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 130kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 130kg - 8 reps

Seated calf raise

Set 1 - 50kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 50kg - 10 reps

set 3 - 40kg - 10 reps

That went ok considering im still not 100% better yet.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Im still not fully recovered from this chesty cough. I still workout today though

Back (row only workout, using lighter weight focusing on the peaks really hard)

Close prone cable rows

Set 1 - 25kg - 18 reps

Set 2 - 50kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 50kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 60kg - 9 reps

Wide grip over hand cable rows

Set 1 - 45kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 45kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 45kg - 10 reps

Reverse grip cable rows

Set 1 - 45kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 45kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 45kg - 10 reps

Reverse shrugs

Set 1 - bodyweight - 15 reps

Set 2 - bodyweight - 10 reps

Shoulders

Dumbbell side laterals - 10kg - 15 rep/10kg - 15 rep/10kg - 15 rep/10kg - 15 rep

supersetted with

Iso machine press - 40kg - 15 rep/60kg - 15 rep/60kg - 15 rep/60kg - 15 rep

Ticeps

French press

Set 1 - 15kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 25kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 35kg - 13 reps

Set 4 - 35kg - 10 reps

Close grip bench

Set 1 - 60kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 70kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 80kg - 12 reps

Machine dips

Set 1 - 80kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 100kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 110kg - 12 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Chest/triceps/calves

Incline smith machine press

triple drop set 1 - 150kg - 7 reps/110kg - 6 reps/70kg - 7 reps

triple drop set 2 - 150kg - 6 reps/110kg - 6 reps/70kg - 7 reps

triple drop set 3 - 150kg - 3 reps/110kg - 3 reps/70kg - 5 reps

Incline Dumbbell flyes

set 1 - 20kg - 15 reps

set 2 - 20kg - 13 reps

Incline french press

Set 1 - 40kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 11 reps

Set 3 - 40kg - 10 reps

Close grip bench press

Set 1 - 60kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 9 reps

Set 3 - 60kg - 8 reps

Weighted dips

Set 1 - 0kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 0kg - 8 reps

Machine dips

Set 1 - 90kg - 13 reps

My body weight is fluctuating, tells me my motabolism is reving nicely. 2 days ago i weighed 17.4 stone, today i weighted 16.7 stone and i havent lost any strength or size, and i have dropped more body fat, GHRP-6 is good stuff or my own body's GH is good stuff more like

Incline french press

Set 1 - 30kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 30kg - 8 reps

Set 3 - 20kg - 8 reps

Standing calf raise

Set 1 - 60kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 130kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 130kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 130kg - 8 reps

Seated calf raise

Set 1 - 50kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 50kg - 10 reps

set 3 - 40kg - 10 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Chest/triceps/calves

Incline smith machine press

triple drop set 1 - 150kg - 7 reps/110kg - 6 reps/70kg - 7 reps

triple drop set 2 - 150kg - 6 reps/110kg - 6 reps/70kg - 7 reps

triple drop set 3 - 150kg - 3 reps/110kg - 3 reps/70kg - 5 reps

Incline Dumbbell flyes

set 1 - 20kg - 15 reps

set 2 - 20kg - 13 reps

Incline french press

Set 1 - 40kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 11 reps

Set 3 - 40kg - 10 reps

Close grip bench press

Set 1 - 60kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 9 reps

Set 3 - 60kg - 8 reps

Weighted dips

Set 1 - 0kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 0kg - 8 reps

Machine dips

Set 1 - 90kg - 13 reps

My body weight is fluctuating, tells me my motabolism is reving nicely. 2 days ago i weighed 17.4 stone, today i weighted 16.7 stone and i havent lost any strength or size, and i have dropped more body fat, GHRP-6 is good stuff or my own body's GH is good stuff more like


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Colin Robertson said:


> Chest/triceps/calves
> 
> Incline smith machine press
> 
> ...


they must have hurt! mg:


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

paul81 said:


> they must have hurt! mg:


Just a bit mate, enjoyed it though


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

I have added proviron to my cycle at 25mg a day. Im on week 5 now and things are going along nicely

Back

Wide Iso lat machine pulldowns - 6 sets - 5 reps

Supersetted with

Iso machine prone row - 6 sets - 5 reps

Reverse grip cable rows - 4 sets - 8-10 reps

Calves

Seated calf raises - 7 sets - 15 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

yestardays shoulder workout

Front barbell raises

3 sets - 10 reps

Clean and press

3 sets - 10 reps

Push press

3 set - 10 reps

Cable side laterals - 3 set - 10 reps

supersetted with

Machine iso press - 3 set - 10 reps

Rear cable laterals - 3 set - 10 reps

supersetted with

Machine rows to upper chest - 3 set - 10 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Todays Arm workout

Barbell curls - 3 set - 10 reps

supersetted with

Incline french press - 3 set - 12 reps

Close grip ez barbell preachers curls - 3 set - 10 reps

supersetted with

Close grip bench press - 3 set - 12 reps

Machine dips - 3 set - 12 reps

supersetted with

Rope cable curls - 3 set - 10 reps

Arms where pumped to the hilt


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Vin said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Good journal!
> 
> ...


Hi vin

Im competed in Southport that year Mr class. I got put in class 3 mate, i did state my height so not sure if they got it wrong, dont know


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

no bother mate im sticking with UKBFF anyway so height will no be an issue


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

I have been emphasising my arms and chest over the last few weeks and left my legs out the picture to help these muscles catch up.

yestardays Triceps workout

Incline french press - fst7

Close grip bench press - 3 sets - 8-12 reps

Machine dips - 3 sets - 8-12 reps

Incline french press - fst7

Todays back workout

Rope straight arm lat pushdowns - fst7

Barbell rows - 3 sets - 10 reps

Reverse grip hammer strength pulldowns - 3 sets - 10 reps

Over hand machine rows - 3 sets - 10 reps

Machine row shrugs - 3 sets - 10 reps

supersetted with

Reverse shrugs - 3 sets - 10 reps

Wide grip pulldowns - 3 sets - 10 reps

Dumbbell shrugs - 3 sets - 10 reps

Barbell shrugs - 3 sets - 10 reps


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Great thread mate, thanks for sharing with us......... Has your diet remained the same or have you switched it up?? Any chance you can post a days eating??......


----------



## reaper21 (Nov 3, 2008)

Colin, you were class 2 in the Welsh qualifier, I was there. Perhaps the memory fades over time. My mate Mark Loundes won the class, and competed again this year in class 2 and came second

Confused about your Nabba Britain placing

Have looked on Nabba site

Class 3, 2008

1 - Justin Trollope

2 - Joe walker

3 - Rob Clapham

4 - Bruce McCall

5 - Shaun Danby

6 - William Thomson

Are you sure you got the year right ? That would have been a hell of a turnaround to get 3rd in the welsh, and then two weeks later to get 3rd in Brit final ?


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

reaper21 said:


> Colin, you were class 2 in the Welsh qualifier, I was there. Perhaps the memory fades over time. My mate Mark Loundes won the class, and competed again this year in class 2 and came second
> 
> Confused about your Nabba Britain placing
> 
> ...


haha must have been class 2 then, my memory must be failing me. I never came 3 rd mate i came a runner up at the finals 2008.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Colin Robertson said:


> Hello oaklad
> 
> 2007 First Timers Leeds North-east championships 4 place
> 
> ...


Look ^^^^^^^^^^ I never stated i came 3rd place at 2008 finals. Defo got the height wrong. I remember now my mate Steve Fairchild was in class 1 at the wales but he was the only one in his class so he was up with us in class 2, its came back to me now


----------



## reaper21 (Nov 3, 2008)

Your memory must be worse than you thought, you seemed to have entered under the wrong name in the Britain too as 2008 finals for Calss 2 were

1 - Andrew James

2 - David Bell

3 - Barrie Vormawah

4 - Andrew Pinnock

5 - Ian Wells

6 - Gary Wilson


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

thats the top 6. I came a runner up so i never placed in the top 6. Ok you have caught me out. I have never competed in any finals at all its all a lie lol


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

http://www.primecutsbodybuildingdvds.com/2008-NABBA-Mr-Britain-Mens-Prejudging

there you go I am me. I was starting to think I was someone else


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Whatever the case its a brilliant acheivment to compete in the britain anyway. Whats more important is getting to the ukbff british next year now!


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

RMC... said:


> Great thread mate, thanks for sharing with us......... Has your diet remained the same or have you switched it up?? Any chance you can post a days eating??......


ok this is a rough guide line to what i eat daily

7.30 am - 80g protein and 100g carbs from powders with water, 1000mg EPO, 1000mg vit c, 5g creatine, 5g beta-alanine, 500mg green tea extract GHRP6

8.30 am - Sausagen bacon and cheese sandwich in a brown bun with red sause. 4 yogurts and a pint of water, hand full of mixed nuts

10.30 am - 80g protein and 100g carbs from powders with water, hand full of mixed nuts.

12 am - 300g of brown pasta or sweet potato, 200g of mince beef or chicken, hand full of mixed nuts, 1000mg EPO, 1000mg vit c, pint of water

1.30 pm - pre workout - 80g protein and 100g carbs from powders with water. 2 scoups of Jacked3d (creatine,AAKG,beta-alainine,caffeine)

2.30 pm - PWO - 80g protein and 100g carbs from powders with water. GHRP6

4pm - 4 egg omelette, 300g brown pasta, pint of water

6.30 pm - 200g mince beef or chicken, 300g sweet potato or brown pasta, pint of water

8.30 pm - 200g canned fish, salad, pint of water 1000mg EPO, 1000mg vit c, pint of water

11 pm - 100g protein from powder with full fat milk, hand full of mixed nuts. GHRP-6

thats about it give or take a few daily meal variations depend weither im out and about or eating out


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

big silver back said:


> Whatever the case its a brilliant acheivment to compete in the britain anyway. Whats more important is getting to the ukbff british next year now!


thanks mate. I think reaper is a gay called gary, my spider sence tingles


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to post the info mate....


----------



## reaper21 (Nov 3, 2008)

No, honestly I can assure you I'm not Gary. was just genuinely puzzled by the "runner-up" bit in Brit finals, I see where you come from now. No harm, no foul.

Do you find you get much out of the EPO ? Tried it myself, albeit for only a short time, and got nothing. Have always been curious to find if anyone has used it to a positive effect, because in theory it should help ? I tried it prior to a show for volumizing more than anything, are you doing same or for stamina reasons ?

Ta


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

reaper21 said:


> No, honestly I can assure you I'm not Gary. was just genuinely puzzled by the "runner-up" bit in Brit finals, I see where you come from now. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Do you find you get much out of the EPO ? Tried it myself, albeit for only a short time, and got nothing. Have always been curious to find if anyone has used it to a positive effect, because in theory it should help ? I tried it prior to a show for volumizing more than anything, are you doing same or for stamina reasons ?
> 
> Ta


Think he may mean Evening Primrose Oil...EPO......Im assuming you may mean something else???


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Think he may mean Evening Primrose Oil...EPO......Im assuming you may mean something else???


Reaper means Erythropoietin what is used to increase blood volume without the need for the old blood doping method. Yes BRABUS Evening Primrose Oil

Hey Reaper im puzzled you dont get the runner up bit since you have competed yourself lol


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Catch up

Last Tricep workout

Incline french press - fst7

Close grip bench press - 3 sets - 8-12 reps

Machine dips - 3 sets - 8-12 reps

Incline french press - fst7

Last back workout

Rope straight arm pushdown - fst7

Barbell rows - 4 sets - 8-10 reps

Reverse grip hammer strenghth pulldowns - 4 sets - 8-10 reps

Machine over hand rows to lower chest - 3 sets - 8-10 reps

Reverse shrugs on dip station - 3 sets - 8-10 reps

supersetted with

Shrugs done on machine row - 3 sets - 8-10 reps

Wide grip pulldown - 3 sets - 8-10 reps

Dumbbell shrugs - 3 sets - 8-10 reps

Barbell shrugs - 3 sets - 8-10 reps


----------



## reaper21 (Nov 3, 2008)

Was runner up when did Nabba UK, but for me that was 2nd place

Like I say, no harm, no foul - I read it that you were 2nd, you meant it another.

Good luck with going over to UKBFF, you have a lot of potential it will be nice to see you nail condition and show well


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

reaper21 said:


> Was runner up when did Nabba UK, but for me that was 2nd place
> 
> Like I say, no harm, no foul - I read it that you were 2nd, you meant it another.
> 
> Good luck with going over to UKBFF, you have a lot of potential it will be nice to see you nail condition and show well


Thanks reaper nice of you to say so. Really looking forward to it mate


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Yestardays shoulder workout

Dumbbell side laterals - fst7

Smith machine delt press - 3 sets - 8-12 reps

Incline bench bent over dumbbell raises - 5 sets - 8-12 reps

Ez barbell upright rows - 3 sets - 8-12 reps

Todays arm workout

High incline french press - Fst7

Close grip bench press - 3 sets - 8 -12 reps

Wide grip pushdowns - 3 sets - 8-12 reps

Standing dumbbell curls - Fst7

Dumbbell preacher curls - 3 sets - 8-12 reps

Incline bench low pulley rope hammers curls - 3 sets - 10 reps - follow by a triple drop set on the last set

Im going to lower the frequency for arm training now.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Must admit i read runner up as 2nd to...


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Must admit i read runner up as 2nd to...


in the finals 1st place to 6th place are distinguished in there placings and there names are listed. My placing wasnt distinguished because i did place in the top 6 therefore I was a runner up :smartass:


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Back workout

Rope straight arm pushdown - Fst7

Rope cable rows - 4 sets - 8-12 reps

Hammer strength pulldowns - 3 sets - 8-12 reps

Reverse shrugs in dip station - 3 sets - 8-15 reps

Reverse grip hammer strength pulldowns - 3 sets - 8-12 reps

Dumbbell shrugs - 2 sets - 10 reps

Barbell shrugs - 3 sets - 10 reps

Enjoyed that! Im 17.4 stone and im still very lean.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Quads

Leg extensions

Set 1 - 40kg - 20 reps.

Set 2 - 50kg - 16 reps, 20 second rest pause - 4 reps.(20 reps)

Set 3 - 60kg - 10 reps, 20 second rest pause - 5 reps, 20 second rest pause - 3 reps, 20 second rest pause - 2 reps. (20 reps) that knacked

Hack squats

Set 1 - 80kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 120kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 120kg - 10 reps

Leg press

Set 1 - 195kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 250kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 290kg - 10 reps

Calves

Standing calf raise

Set 1 - 80kg - 20 reps.

Set 2 - 90kg - 16 reps, 20 second rest pause - 4 reps.20 reps

Set 3 - 100kg - 10 reps, 20 second rest pause - 5 reps, 20 second rest pause - 3 reps, 20 second rest pause - 2 reps. (20 reps)

Calf press

Set 1 - 210kg - 13 reps

Set 2 - 210kg - 11 reps

Set 3 - 210kg - 10 reps

Seated Calf raise

Set 1 - 35kg - 13 reps

Set 2 - 25kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 25kg - 10 reps

Thats the first time i have trained quads in 5 weeks, I should be riddled with DOMS the next few days


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Great journal so far will definitely keeping an eye on this, good luck for the future :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Good luck fella


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you. cheers lads


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Last Chest workout

Low incline flyes

Set 1 - 26kg - reps.

Set 2 - 28kg - 16 reps, 20 second rest pause - 4 reps.(20 reps)

Set 3 - 30kg - 10 reps, 20 second rest pause - 5 reps, 20 second rest pause - 3 reps, 20 second rest pause - 2 reps. (20 reps)

Flat smith press

4 sets - 6 - 12 reps

Close grip bench press

3 sets - 12 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

No pc at the moment so cannot update at this time


----------



## AdvancedAthlete (Apr 19, 2011)

Any updates?

whats your cycle plan look like for the next few months?


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

I have switched over to faster esters now.

Im taking 250mg TMP (test prop 100mg, mast prop 75mg, tren ace 75mg) per day,

and 50mg winstrol depot per day. Im 17 stone, very lean and vascular. Im will stay on this for 6 weeks.


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Colin Robertson said:


> I have switched over to faster esters now.
> 
> Im taking 250mg TMP (test prop 100mg, mast prop 75mg, tren ace 75mg) per day,
> 
> and 50mg winstrol depot per day. Im 17 stone, very lean and vascular. Im will stay on this for 6 weeks.


Nice to see a honest answer mate...reps to you sir!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Colin Robertson said:


> I have switched over to faster esters now.
> 
> Im taking 250mg TMP (test prop 100mg, mast prop 75mg, tren ace 75mg) per day,
> 
> and 50mg winstrol depot per day. Im 17 stone, very lean and vascular. Im will stay on this for 6 weeks.


You running that 7 days a week? or mon-fri?


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> You running that 7 days a week? or mon-fri?


Yes mate 7 days a week = per day.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Im getting a new laptop today so this journal will be continuing as before. Yippy!


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok here we go am back into this again. I started a new training program that i used a few years ago call the ABC training by Frederick C. Hatfield .

In this program i train every day and my sets are done explosive with no real negative rep, and i stay away from failure too

here are the last workouts i have done from the start of this program.

workout 1

Front squats - 3 sets of 6 reps

Giant sets

Bent Row 5 x 2

Shrug Rows 12 x 2

Reverse Flyes 40 x 2

Pulldowns 6 x 3

Lat Shrugs 12 x 2

Pullovers 40 x 2 NO REST BETWEEN GIANT SET!

Standing wrist curls - 3 sets - 10-20 reps

Calf raises - 3 sets - 10-20 reps

Workout 2

Bench press - 3 sets of 6 reps

Front dumbbell raises - 3 sets of 6 reps

Dumbbell side lateral - 3 sets of 15 reps

Giant sets

Tricep Pushdown 5 x 2

Machine Tricep Extension 12 x 2

Tricep Pushdown 40 x 2 NO REST BETWEEN GIANT SETS

He is a link to the site where all is explained

http://drsquat.com/content/knowledge-base/abc-training-made-real-simple-part-i-movements


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Ive added 6 shooters of extra virgin olive oil to my daily intake which gives me an extra 1800 calories a day. So easy!


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Base line diet. It cannot get any more bog standard than this really. Im sick of screwng around, as long as I keep to this as a base line i should continue to improve all year round

30 eggs a day = 2325 cals, 188g protein, 16g carbs, 159g fats, 1860mg sodium

4 letres milk = 2474 cals, 132g protein, 218g carbs, 136g fat, 1649mg sodium

300ml extra virgin olive oil = 2400 cals, 280g fat

200g whey protein isolate = 797 cals, 165g protein, 13g carbs, 10g fat, 269mg sodium

Totals daily values

8000 calories

485g protein

247g carbs

585g fat


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

This is going ok so far, im in the middle of moving homes so its not in full swing yet. 1 or 2 days a week im going to do a slin carb load. I think i may use the skip load method


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok im back on track now and settled down. I hate starting a journal then letting it go stale. Here is my routine for the next 6 weeks.

6 Week program

Goals - Strength and overall mass.

Monday - AM - Chest

Incline smith press - 1 warm up set 20 reps, 4 sets- 6-10 reps (155kg max weight)

Flat dumbbell press - 3 sets - 6-10 reps

Incline dumbbell flyes - 3 sets - 10 - 15 reps

Machine fly - FST 7 - 10 - 15 reps

STRETCH CHEST!!

PM - Calves

3 GIANT SETs - Standing machine calf raise 20 reps/Standing calf raise on block to failure/Fast floors pumps to failure

Tuesday - AM - Back

Iso lat machine pulldowns - warm up set 20 reps, 4 sets- 6-10 reps

Barbell rows over hand close - 3 sets - 6-10 reps

Rope pullovers - 3 sets - 10 - 15 reps

Face rope pulls - FST 7 - 10 - 15 reps

PM - Lower back

Deadlifts - 5 sets - 3 -7 reps

Thursday - AM - Calves

Standing Calf raises - warm up set 20 reps, 3 sets - 10 -15 reps

Calf press - 3 sets - 10 -15 reps

Single legged donkey Calf raises - 3 sets - 10 -15 reps

MID Day - Quads

Leg extensions - warm up set 20 reps, 3 sets - 6-10 reps

Machine Squats - warm up set 10 reps medium weight, 3 sets 6-10 reps

Leg press toes close pointing inward - 3 sets - 6-10 reps

PM - Hamstrings

Lying ham curls - warm up set 20 reps,

Set 1 - 20 reps, Set 2-3 - triple drop sets , 6 reps per drop

Stiff leg deadlifts - 2 sets - 8 - 15 reps

Friday - AM - Delts

Side Laterals - warm up set 20 reps, FST 7 - 12-15 reps per set

Seated Barbell press - 3 sets - 10 -15 reps

Rear Delt machine - 3 sets - 10-15 reps

MID-day - Biceps

Barbell preacher curls - warm up set 20 reps, 3 sets - 6-10 reps

Incline dumbbell curls - 3 sets - 6-10 reps

Reverse wide ez barbell curls - 3 sets - 6-10 reps

Single arm hammer curls - 2 sets - 10-15 reps

PM - Triceps

Close grip bench press - up set 20 reps, 3 sets - 8-12 reps

Over head ez-barbell extensions - 3 sets - 8-12 reps

Cable pushdowns - 3 sets - 8-12 reps

Dual dumbbell kickbacks - 2 sets - 10-15 reps

Gear wise Im running 1000mg per week of Sust,Tren E, and EQ. I have dropped the slin and GHRP6 and changed to IGF Lr3


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Chest

Incline smith press - 1 warm up set 20 reps,

Set 1 - 155kg - 4½ reps + 1½ forced reps

Set 2 - 145kg - 3½ reps + 2½ forced reps

Set 3 - 125kg - 4½ reps + 1½ forced reps

Flat dumbbell press

Set 1 - 40kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 7 reps

Set 3 - 40kg - 7 reps

Incline dumbbell flyes

Set 1 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 20kg - 15 reps

Machine fly - 50kg - FST 7 - 10 - 15 reps

STRETCH CHEST!!

PM - Calves

3 GIANT SETS -

Standing machine calf raise 60kg - 21 reps, 60kg - 15 reps, 60kg - 15 reps

Standing calf raise on block to failure

Fast floors pumps to failure


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Morning workout

Iso lever prone grip pulldown machine -

Warm up set 1 - 40kg - 20 reps

Warm up set 2 - 80kg - 5 reps

Set 1 - 100kg - 11 reps

Set 2 - 100kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 100kg - 8 reps

Barbell rows overhand narrow grip -

Set 1 - 100kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 100kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 100kg - 10 reps

Wide grip pulldowns

Set 1 - 45kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 55kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 55kg - 9 reps

Rope pullovers

Set 1 - 45kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 55kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 55kg - 9 reps

Face rope pulls

45kg - FST7 - 10-15 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

AM - Calves

Standing Calf raises -

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 70kg - 15 reps

Set 4 - 80kg - 15 reps

Set 5 - 90kg - 15 reps

Set 6 - 90kg - 15 reps

Calf press -

Set 1 - 100kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 140kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 160kg - 15 reps

Single legged donkey Calf raises -

Set 1 - BW -10 reps

Set 2 - BW- 10 reps

Set 3 - BW- 10 reps

MID Day - Quads

Leg extensions -

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 70kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 80kg - 10 reps

Machine Squats -

Set 1 - 120kg - 5 reps

Set 2 - 240kg - 3 reps

Set 3 - 310kg - 6 reps

Set 4 - 340kg - 6 reps

Set 5 - 355kg - 6 reps

Leg press toes close pointing inward -

Set 1 - 260kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 310kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 310kg - 15 reps

PM - Hamstrings

Lying ham curls -

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 35kg - 20 reps

Triple drop set 1 - 75kg - 6 reps, 40kg - 6 reps, 55kg - 40kg - 6 reps

Triple drop set 2 - 75kg - 6 reps, 40kg - 6 reps, 55kg - 40kg - 6 reps

Triple drop set 3 - 75kg - 6 reps, 40kg - 6 reps, 55kg - 40kg - 6 reps

Dumbbell stiff-legged deadlifts -

Set 1 - 35kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 15 reps

That was one hardcore day at the gym. No limits on calories and protein.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Side Laterals - warm up set 10kg - 20 reps, FST 7 -10kg - 12-15 reps per set

Seated Barbell press -

Set 1 - 60kg - 6 reps

Set 2 - 100kg - 8 reps

Set 3 - 100kg - 6 reps

Set 4 - 80kg - 10 reps

Rear Delt machine -

Set 1 - 50kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 50kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 50kg - 12 reps

MID-day - Biceps

Barbell preacher curls - warm up set 10kg - 20 reps,

Set 1 - 30kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 35kg - 6 reps

Set 3 - 35kg - 6 reps

Incline dumbbell curls -

Set 1 - 15kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 15kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 15kg - 10 reps

Reverse wide ez barbell curls -

Set 1 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 13 reps

Set 3 - 20kg - 12 reps

Single arm hammer curls one arm at a time back to back -

Set 1 - 10kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 10kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 10kg - 12 reps

PM - Triceps

Close grip bench press - warm up set 40kg - 20 reps,

Set 1 - 60kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 80kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 100kg - 9 reps

Over head ez-barbell extensions -

Set 1 - 40kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 40kg - 10 reps

Cable pushdowns -

Set 1 - 25kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 25kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 25kg - 15 reps

Dual dumbbell kickbacks - FST 7 -10kg - 12-15 reps per set

I cannot wait to get back to the gym and repeat this next week. progressive overload here we go!


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Chest

Incline smith press -

1 warm up set 20 reps with the bar,

Set 1 - 60kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 70kg - 5 reps

Set 3 - 105kg - 5 reps

Set 4 - 155kg - 4 reps + 2 forced reps

Set 5 - 135kg - 4 reps + 2 forced reps

Flat dumbbell press

Set 1 - 45kg - 5 reps + 2 forced reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 7 reps + 1 forced reps

Set 3 - 40kg - 6 reps + 2 forced reps

Incline dumbbell flyes

Set 1 - 22.5kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 22.5kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 22.5kg - 15 reps

Machine fly - FST 7 -

Set 1 - 55kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 55kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 55kg - 12 reps

Set 4 - 50kg - 13 reps

Set 5 - 45kg - 13 reps

Set 6 - 45kg - 13 reps

Set 7 - 40kg - 13 reps

STRETCH CHEST!!

Calves

3 GIANT SETS -

Standing calf raise Set 1 - 70kg - 20 reps, Set 2 -70kg - 18 reps, Set 3 -70kg - 18 reps

Standing calf raise on block to failure

Fast floors pumps to failure

After the last 2 sets I returned to the 70kg loaded on the standing calf raise machine and raised and held the load up at the top for static hold to failure, then i go to the block and do the same with my own body weight peaking hard to failure.These are static drop sets and they hurt especially after a giant set.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Iso lever prone grip pulldown machine -

Set 1 - 40kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 80kg - 6 reps

Set 3 - 110kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 110kg - 9 reps

Set 5 - 110kg - 8 reps

Barbell rows overhand narrow grip -

Set 1 - 110kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 110kg - 9 reps

Set 3 - 110kg - 8 reps

Wide grip pulldowns

Set 1 - 60kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 6 reps + 4 forced reps

Set 3 - 50kg - 7 reps + 3 forced reps

Rope pullovers

Set 1 - 55kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 55kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 45kg - 9 reps

Machine one arm rows

Set 1 - 30kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 40kg - 9 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

AM - Calves

Giants set 1

Standing calf raise Set - 80kg - 15 reps

Standing calf raise on block to failure

Fast floor pumps to failure

Standing calf raise - 80kg - static contraction to failure

Calf raise on block - bodyweight - static contraction to failure

Then 30 second stretch on standing calf raise

Giants set 2

Standing calf raise Set - 80kg - 13 reps

Standing calf raise on block to failure

Fast floors pumps to failure

Standing calf raise - 80kg - static contraction to failure

Calf raise on block - bodyweight - static contraction to failure

Then 30 second stretch on standing calf raise

Giants set 3

Standing calf raise Set - 80kg - 10 reps

Standing calf raise on block to failure

Fast floors pumps to failure

Standing calf raise - 80kg - static contraction to failure

Calf raise on block - bodyweight - static contraction to failure

Then i pumped out as many reps as possible from the floor

This is one hell of a calf workout!

PM - Delts and triceps

Warmed up with a few sets of light laterals raises

Seated barbell press

Set 1 - 60kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 105kg - 8 reps

Set 3 - 105kg - 4 + 2 forced

Set 4 - 95kg - 4 + 2 forced

Side Laterals

Set 1 - 15kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 15kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 15kg - 15 reps

Rear Delt Machine

Set 1 - 60kg - 14 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 9 reps

Set 3 - 50kg - 11 reps

Close grip bench press

Set 1 - 40kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 100kg - 7 reps

Set 3 - 90kg - 7 + 1 forced reps

Set 4 - 80kg - 8 + 2 forced reps

Low pulley over head wide grip cable extensions

Set 1 - 50kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 65kg - 7 + 3 forced reps

Set 3 - 55kg - 9 + 3 forced reps

Cable pushdowns

Set 1 - 30kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 30kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 30kg - 10 reps

Skull crushers

Set 1 - 25kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 25kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 4 - 20kg - 10 reps

Set 5 - 15kg - 15 reps

Set 6 - 15kg - 12 reps

Set 7 - 15kg - 12 reps

I should have trained quads and hams today but i have picked up a painful knot in my outer right quad which is preventing me from fully extending my quads and contracting my hamstrings which is a shame because I was looking forward to beat my heaviest machine squats


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Biceps

Barbell preacher curls - warm up set 10kg - 20 reps,

Set 1 - 10kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 35kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 35kg - 9 reps

Set 4 - 35kg - 8 reps

Incline dumbbell curls - FST7

Set 1 - 15kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 15kg - 8 reps

Set 3 - 12.5kg - 8 reps

Reverse ez barbell curls -

Set 1 - 25kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 25kg - 13 reps

Set 3 - 25kg - 12 reps

Standing ez barbell curls -

Set 1 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 13 reps

Set 3 - 15kg - 15 reps

Set 4 - 15kg - 12 reps

Set 5 - 12.5kg - 15 reps

Set 6 - 12.5kg - 12 reps

Set 7 - 10kg - 15 reps


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

great read this thread is colin will be following this for sure! and good luck with your quest for lean size :thumbup1:


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks xtradan. Glad you enjoy it


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Just read from the start mate looking awesome, will be following!


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you, I will try and get some new photos up soon.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Just read through your thread briefly you still on all those cals?! Jeeeeeeez

What's the cycle you are on at the moment what levels?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes Ojay. I still bang in that many calls, it can range from 5000 - 8000.

Cycle is 1000mg Sust, 1000mg EQ, 1000mg Tren E per week and I'm into my 4th week. Igf has just ran out so now im back on GHRP6 at 120mcg every 3 - 5 hours, even through the night if I wake up

I will keep this the same for the next 10 weeks. I will add Insulin in a few weeks for a short cycle


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How are you looking on this amount of cals?

I'd struggle to eat half of that!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome journal mate, loving the no bullsh!t honesty

Will be following with interested thanks for posting


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

OJay said:


> How are you looking on this amount of cals?
> 
> I'd struggle to eat half of that!


Haha people can hate me for this. Im looking full, body fat low, thick veins running over calves and arms. Having a metabolism this fast can be good, but also for this reason i can lose size very quickly if I don't remain constantly banging the calories in each day. I can lose a stone in one day and gain it back the following day.

A few weeks back I was in a photo shoot for a calendar. I carbed up from 17 stone to 18 stone from 7am to 8.30pm and I still had veins. I was simply experimenting with glycerin bp, maltodextrine, salt, coffee and water, and was very happy with the results, no over-spill.

High fats, and carb powder are a major contributor to my calorie intake. Its very easy to get down fats. I swig from a bottle of extra virgin olive oil after some meals and most of my protein/carb drinks. Dont over think when it comes to high calorie diets, a mouth full of extra virgin olive oil gives me 500 cals, 5 swigs is 2500 cals. 500g of maltodextrine yeilds 2000 cals, which can easily be mixed with 2 liters of water and drank through the day along side and in between meals. I enjoy my protein from, eggs, powder, and salmon with veg and salad. These 3 protein sources gives me about 2000 calories a day.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> Awesome journal mate, loving the no bullsh!t honesty
> 
> Will be following with interested thanks for posting


cheers Rick anytime


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

I've been reading for a while but never posted, I really like your simplistic approach to your diet etc, like you've said there's no need to over think things when going for high calories.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

F**kn awesome thread Colin! Honesty and commitment! Best of luck!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Can I ask how u police the oestrogen mate? Also do u tend to pin the sust and eq once or twice per week? I take the tren e is daily yeah? Also what does the ghrp bring to Ur cycle. I have some of this set aside for my next cycle which would mainly be for conditioning. Thanks


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thats mental swigging from a bottle of evoo.

Fair play though Col


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

GoHeavy said:


> Can I ask how u police the oestrogen mate? Also do u tend to pin the sust and eq once or twice per week? I take the tren e is daily yeah? Also what does the ghrp bring to Ur cycle. I have some of this set aside for my next cycle which would mainly be for conditioning. Thanks


Hi mate, I always have nolvadex and masteron on standby. I havent had gyno in a good while, last time being due to Dbol, like always. If i do get any gyno, i knock down the dose of Test I am taking, add masteron E at 600mg per week. I would also start off taking 100mg nolvadex for first 5 days, and taper down 20mg every 4-5 days, then running a dose of 20mg every day for 2 weeks. All doses of nolvadex would be taken at night before bed. But like I said these are only on standby as i dont see the point in using them until i know for sure I am suffering unwanted effects from elevated estrogen levels.

The GHRP6 I have only used in the offseason, from the condition i can keep from it i dont see why it wont be useful while getting dieting and getting ready for a show. The gains from GHRP6 can depend on the user from what I have learned. Some report no aid in fat loss. From personal use I have experienced a definite improvement in my muscularity, definition and condition. The gains I get from GHRP6 are just like the gains I would get from using 6-8iu of quality growth every day. It works even better with insulin but please dont try this without extreme caution. At first GHRP6 will make you extremely hungry and can make you go hypo, and if you get it wrong insulin WILL make you hypo. So this is not to be tried if you havent used either of these peptides a good few times before.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Thats mental swigging from a bottle of evoo.
> 
> Fair play though Col


Its a means to and end mate. I dont think about it and just get it down. I like how its rank it is, it makes me feel more like an animal


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Col. I take it the masteron helps the fat loss around that area where gyno takes place then yeah. Great advise mate. Would it be ok to pm u in the future for any help?


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

sure you can.

Gyno is enlargement of a gland, no build up of fat. Masteron is used to inhibit aromatization, to stop the enlargement of the gland. Its is a great fat loss drug too


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Training started late this week, today was chest

Incline barbell press -

1 warm up set 20 reps with the bar,

Set 1 - 60kg - 6 reps

Set 2 - 100kg - 5 reps

Set 3 - 140kg - 4 reps + 2 reps

Set 4 - 100kg - 4 reps + 2 forced reps

Set 5 - 100kg - 4 reps + 2 forced reps

Flat dumbbell press

Set 1 - 45kg - 6 reps + 2 forced reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 5 reps + 2 forced reps

Set 3 - 35kg - 6 reps

Incline dumbbell flyes

Set 1 - 25kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 25kg - 8 reps

Set 3 - 20kg - 10 reps

Machine fly - FST 7 -

Set 1 - 60kg - 14 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 55kg - 12 reps

Set 4 - 50kg - 8 reps

Set 5 - 40kg - 13 reps

Set 6 - 40kg - 12 reps

Set 7 - 35kg - 14 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Iso lever prone grip pulldown machine -

Set 1 - 40kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 80kg - 6 reps

Set 3 - 120kg - 8 reps

Set 4 - 120kg - 6 reps + 4 forced

Set 5 - 120kg - 5 reps + 3 forced

Barbell rows overhand narrow grip -

Set 1 - 120kg - 8 reps

Set 2 - 120kg - 8 reps

Set 3 - 120kg - 6 reps

Wide grip pulldowns

Set 1 - 60kg - 8 reps (to heavy for really strict form)

Set 2 - 40kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 40kg - 14 reps

Rope pullovers

Set 1 - 30kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 30kg - 13 reps

Set 3 - 30kg - 10 reps

Machine one arm rows

Set 1 - 50kg - 16 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 80kg - 15 reps

Really bad stomach pains today, Trapped wind hurts like a bitch


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Barbell preacher curls -

Set 1 - 10kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 37.5kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 37.5kg - 9 reps

Set 4 - 37.5kg - 7 reps

Incline dumbbell curls -

Set 1 - 15kg - 13 reps

Set 2 - 15kg - 9 reps

Set 3 - 15kg - 9 reps

Reverse ez barbell curls -

Set 1 - 20kg - 17 reps

Set 2 - 22.5kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 22.5kg - 15 reps

Ez barbell preacher curls -

Set 1 - 22.5kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 22.5kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 4 - 17.5kg - 12 reps

Set 5 - 15kg - 12 reps

Set 6 - 15kg - 12 reps

Set 7 - 10kg - 12 reps

Biceps are getting stronger


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

ive been bad last 1o days so training has gone out the window, my outer right quad has been pulled somehow and ive been very run down and stressed


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Ive been back to the gym 3 times this week training with no real structure just to get back into it the swing of things. Next monday i will get back on with my current training program. Im still running sust, eq, and tren e. Im using insulin again at 10iu 3 times a day.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope ur back on top form soon pal. Best of luck, dig deep!


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy new year everyone!

Lets get cracking. Will be training chest 2 times a week for a few weeks. Did this yesterday -

Incline Dumbbell press

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 55kg - 8 reps

Set 3 - 55kg - 6 reps + 2 forced

Flat barbell press

Set 1 - 100kg - 6 reps

Set 2 - 110kg - 6 reps + 2 forced

Set 3 - 100kg -10 reps

Incline dumbbell Flyes

Set 1 - 25kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 25kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 25kg - 10 reps

Machine flyes

Set 1 - 100kg - 7 reps

Set 2 - 80kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 50kg - 12reps

k

Today's back workout. I will be doing an A workout(thickness) and a B workout(width) alternating workout to workout

Back workout A

Cable pullovers

Set 1 - 25kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 35kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 50kg - 10 reps

Close grip prone cable rows

Set 1 - 75kg - 8 reps

Set 2 - 75kg - 8 reps

Set 3 - 75kg - 9 reps

Wide over hand grip t-machine rows

Set 1 - 20kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 30kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 30kg - 12 reps

Seated Iso prone grip machine rows

Set 1 - 40kg - 12 reps

Set - 80kg - 16 reps

Set - 100kg - 14 reps

Reverse shrugs

Set 1 - me - 25 reps

Set - 10kg - 20 reps

Set - me - 20 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

06/01/12

Shoulders

Seated barbell press -

Set 1 - 40kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 80kg - 6 reps

Set 3 - 120kg - 6 reps

Set 4 - 120kg - 5 reps

Dumbbell side laterals - Set 1 - 7.5kg - 15 reps /Set 2 - 7.5kg - 16 reps /Set 3 - 7.5kg - 15 reps

supersetted with

Machine standing rear laterals - Set 1 - 50kg - 15 reps /Set 2 - 50kg - 16 reps /Set 3 - 50kg - 15 reps

Machine shrugs -

Set 1 - 30kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 16 reps

Set 3 - 50kg - 15 reps

Set 4 - 60kg - 15 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

06/01/12

Shoulders

Seated barbell press -

Set 1 - 40kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 80kg - 6 reps

Set 3 - 120kg - 6 reps

Set 4 - 120kg - 5 reps

Dumbbell side laterals - Set 1 - 7.5kg - 15 reps /Set 2 - 7.5kg - 16 reps /Set 3 - 7.5kg - 15 reps

supersetted with

Machine standing rear laterals - Set 1 - 50kg - 15 reps /Set 2 - 50kg - 16 reps /Set 3 - 50kg - 15 reps

Machine shrugs -

Set 1 - 30kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 16 reps

Set 3 - 50kg - 15 reps

Set 4 - 60kg - 15 reps


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Crazy strong on shoulders Colin

Which show are you going for mate?


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not sure yet Ojay, maybe the Leeds north-east championships in october.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

07/01/12

Chest

Flat dumbbell press

Set 1 - 30kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 8 reps

Set 3 - 55kg - 7 reps

Sét 4 - 55kg - 6 reps

Incline barbell press

Set 1 - 80kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 80kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 80kg - 15 reps

Machine flyes

Set 1 - 50kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 100kg - 8 reps

Set 3 - 100kg - 7 reps

Incline flyes

Set 1 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 15 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

08/01/12

Back

Deadlifts

Set 1 - bar - 20 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 5 reps

Set 3 - 100kg - 5 reps

Sét 4 - 140kg - 3 reps

Set 5 - 180g - 3 reps

Set 6 - 220kg - 1 reps

Set 7 - 260kg - ¼ rep That was an attempt at my heaviest 1 rep max i did about 2 years ago. Smashing that us my target.

Shoulder width prone grip chins

Set 1 - me - 5 **** reps

Set 2 - me - 5 **** reps. Im not very good at these . All the more reason to do them.

Reverse shrugs

Set 1 - 15kg - 18 reps

Set 2 - me - 14 reps

Calves - Giant set

Standing machine raises - 110kg - 18 reps,

Standing calf raise on block - me - rep'd to failure,

Floor pumps super fast - me - rep'd to failure,

Standing calf raise - 150kg - static peak contraction hold to failure - 12 seconds,

Standing calf raise on block - static peak contraction hold to failure - 15 seconds,

Floor pumps super fast - me - rep'd to failure,

Standing calf raise - 150kg - stretch out for 15 seconds,

Floor pumps super fast - me - rep'd to failure. To cram as much blood in there as possible to finish.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Last mondays workout

Barbell preacher curls -

Set 1 - 15kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 9 reps

Set 3 - 40kg - 7 reps

Set 4 - 40kg - 6 reps

Incline dumbbell curls -

Set 1 - 17.5kg - 9 reps

Set 2 - 17.5kg - 8 reps

Set 3 - 17.5kg - 8 reps

Reverse ez barbell curls -

Set 1 - 25kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 25kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 25kg - 15 reps

Barbell skullcrusher negatives/Close grip bench press positives. (these are unreal!)

Set 1 - 110kg - 1 neg + 2 pos

Set 2 - 80kg - 4 neg + 4 pos. Plus 5 reps close grip bench press at the end.

Cable pressdowns

Set 1 - 30kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 35kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 35kg - 12 reps

Reverse one arm cable press downs.

Set 1 - 20kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 20kg - 12 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

today

Back workout A

Cable pullovers

Set 1 - 25kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 50kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 55kg - 15 reps

Set 4 - 60kg - 15 reps

Close grip prone cable rows

Set 1 - 80kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 80kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 80kg - 10 reps

Wide over hand grip t-machine rows

Set 1 - 35kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 35kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 35kg - reps

Seated Iso prone grip machine rows

Set 1 - 120kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 120kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 120kg - 10 reps

Reverse shrugs

Set 1 - 15kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 15kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 15kg - 12 reps

Later this evening I training biceps and calves

Concentration Curls

Set 1 - 5kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 10kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 17.5kg - 6 reps

Set 4 - 20kg - 6 reps

Set 5 - 20kg - 6 reps

Set 6 - 15kg - 6 reps

Set 7 - 7.5kg - 15 reps

Calves - Giant set

Standing machine raises - 120kg - 15 reps,

Standing calf raise on block - me - rep'd to failure,

Floor pumps super fast - me - rep'd to failure,

Standing calf raise - 160kg - static peak contraction hold to failure - 12 seconds,

Standing calf raise on block - static peak contraction hold to failure - 15 seconds,

Floor pumps super fast - me - rep'd to failure,

Standing calf raise - 160kg - stretch out for 15 seconds,

Floor pumps super fast - me - rep'd to failure. To cram as much blood in there as possible to finish.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Quads

Leg extensions

Set 1 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 30kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 45kg - 25 reps

Leg extensions compound set with leg press

Set 1 - LE 45kg - 10 reps/ LP 200kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - LE 55kg - 6 reps/ LP 200kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - LE 55kg - 5 reps/ LP 200kg - 10 reps

Side delts

Single arm dumbbell side laterals

Set 1 -2kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 4kg - 20 reps

Set 3 - 6kg - 20 reps

Set 4 - 10kg - 20 reps

Set 5 - 10kg - 20 reps

Set 6 - 4kg - 30 reps really fast

Single arm rev-grip cable extensions - compound set with - Single arm over hand cable extensions - compound set with - Single arm rev-grip cable extensions - compound set with - Single arm over hand cable extensions,

I used 10kg through out for 10 reps each for a total of 40 reps. I did 4 sets of this


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Chest

Incline dumbbell flyes

Set 1 - 15kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 37.5kg - 8 reps

Set 4 - 32.5kg - 10 reps

Decline machine flyes

Set 1 - 50kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 50kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 60kg - 10 reps

Machine flyes

Set 1 - 60kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 70kg - 16 reps

Abs

Crunches - 2 sets of 20 reps

Reverse crunches - 2 sets of 15 reps


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Getting back into it then col? Nice.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

GoHeavy said:


> Getting back into it then col? Nice.


Yes I am thanks. I'm weighing 17.10 stone today and still fairly lean.

I want to compete in the North-east championships in Leeds this October.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Colin Robertson said:


> Yes I am thanks. I'm weighing 17.10 stone today and still fairly lean.
> 
> I want to compete in the North-east championships in Leeds this October.


Am glad to see ur on track mate. Whats the current drug intake?


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok here is my current drug and supplement intake

AM before breakfast - 20iu Humulin M3 insulin, 120mg - GHRP6, 30mg eph

10g amino acids, 6 scoups of xtend BCCA drink, 1000mg EPO, 1000mg Omega fish oil, 1000mg Vit-c, 1000mg odorless garlic. Multi-vit

Breakfast - 100g protein, 100g maltodextrin, pint of water.

Pre workout - 3 scoups of Xtend BCAA, 3 scoops of Total Annihilation(UBN, same as jacked 3D) with 100g carbs mixed in water, 5g amino acids,

During training I drink 1 liter of water with 3 scoops of Xtend BCAA and 50g maltodextrin.

Post workout - 5g AMINO acids, 100g protein, 100g maltodextrin, pint of water. 20iu insulin, 120mg GHRP6.

3 hours later i will do another shot of GHRP6.

Before bed - 3mg Melatonin, 120mg GHRP6, 100g protein with pint of full fat milk

1000mg EPO, 1000mg Omega fish oil, 1000mg Vit-c, 1000mg odorless garlic. Multi-vit

Through the night I drink 3 scoups of Xtend BCAA with water when i wake up to urinate. Since im up i pop a few aminos have a yogurt maybe another shot GHRP6. Last night i woke up on 3 occasions and ate 3 yogurts and 3 weetabix with milk.

Weekly gear usage - 1000mg per week of each - EQ, Tren E, Test E/C/D blend, 600mg Mast E


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Fair play thats alot of gear.

Am rhinking of dnp n slin but reasearchin a lil bit more. U must love pinnig. Well done tho col. Dedicatiom.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

lifts are looking good man


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Hamstrings

Lying ham curls

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 30kg - 20 reps

Set 3 - 40kg - 20 reps

Triple drop set

Set 1 - 75kg - 10 reps/60kg - 8 reps/45kg - 8 reps

Set 2 - 75kg - 10 reps/60kg - 8 reps/45kg - 8 reps

Biceps

Concentration Curls

Set 1 - 5kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 12.5kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 22.5kg - 6 reps BOOM!

Set 4 - 22.5kg - 6 reps

Set 5 - 17.5kg - 8 reps

Set 6 - 17.5kg - 8 reps

Set 7 - 10kg - 17 reps


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice Workout col,

You should get some pics of your current stage, Hope you get what you want, great dedication and motivation you have though there fair play.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

GoHeavy said:


> Fair play thats alot of gear.Am rhinking of dnp n slin but reasearchin a lil bit more. U must love pinnig. Well done tho col. Dedicatiom.


Dnp is very aggressive chemical mate. insulin too. Message me before you think about taking anything just to be safe


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Colin Robertson said:


> Dnp is very aggressive chemical mate. insulin too. Message me before you think about taking anything just to be safe


Will do col, ill post my proposed protocol etc. thanks jamie


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

18/01/2012

Incline Dumbbell press

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 6 reps

Set 3 - 55kg - 6 reps

Flat barbell press

Set 1 - 100kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 100kg - 9 reps

Incline dumbbell flye

Set 1 - 27.5kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 27.5kg - 12 reps

Calves

Standing calf raise machine

Set 1 - 60kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 100kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 140kg - 10kg reps

Set 4 - 180kg - 10 reps

Set 5 - 180kg - 8 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

18/01/2012

Incline Dumbbell press

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 6 reps

Set 3 - 55kg - 6 reps

Flat barbell press

Set 1 - 100kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 100kg - 9 reps

Incline dumbbell flye

Set 1 - 27.5kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 27.5kg - 12 reps

Calves

Standing calf raise machine

Set 1 - 60kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 100kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 140kg - 10kg reps

Set 4 - 180kg - 10 reps

Set 5 - 180kg - 8 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Back workout B

Cable pulldowns

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 30kg - 12 reps

Over hand pull ups

Me - 6 reps + 4 forced

Me - 3 reps + 3 forced

Cable pulldowns

Set 1 - 40kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 12 reps

Iso lever prone grip pulldown machine

Set 1 - 80kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 80kg - 10 reps

Wide grip pulldowns

Set 1 - 30kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 10 reps

Cable pullovers Set 1 - 55kg - 12 reps/Set 2 - 65kg - 10 reps

compound set with,

Reverse shrugs Set 1 - me - 15 reps/Set 2 - me - 15 reps

Traps

Machine shrugs

Set 1 - 40kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 80kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 100kg - 12 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Quads

Leg extensions

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 30kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 40kg - 15 reps

Leg extensions compound set with leg press

Set 1 - LE 60kg - 6 reps/ LP 300kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - LE 60kg - 6 reps/ LP 300kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - LE 60kg - 6 reps/ LP 300kg - 10 reps


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Has the quad cleared up now colin, calfs looking mental pal :thumbup1:


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

look at those calfs baby


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Has the quad cleared up now colin, calfs looking mental pal :thumbup1:


 CheersIt has rob. I still need to get some work done it. My outer quads have a lot of tight ropy fibers. My traps are bad too especially the left, it is restricted which and is pulling on my front delt now. It hurts when i sleep on it.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Chest

5 giant sets back to back no rest in between, just enough time to sip some water.

Flat barbell bench press - 10 reps

Incline barbell bench press - 10 reps

Machine flyes - 10 reps

Decline smith machine press - 10 reps

Incline flyes - 10 reps.

I dropped the weight slightly as i went on into the last sets. i saved failure for the 5th set. I was actually steaming when i finished


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Colin Robertson said:


> CheersIt has rob. I still need to get some work done it. My outer quads have a lot of tight ropy fibers. My traps are bad too especially the left, it is restricted which and is pulling on my front delt now. It hurts when i sleep on it.


How do you go about solving that on your traps then colin do you have to get physio on it or something


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

I will need physio on it. I have a contracted hard band about the width of a power cable running through my trap from my neck into my left shoulder. Maybe acupuncture mt release the tension im not sure.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

yesterday morning back and traps workout

3 giant sets back to back. 15 sets none stop

Over hand pulldowns

Reverse shrugs

Iso lever prone grip pull downs

Cable pullovers

Close reverse grip pulldowns - 10 reps for each exercise for 3 cycles back to back

Machine shrugs

Set 1 - 55kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 90kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 110kg - 12 reps

Evening Biceps workout

Barbell preacher curls

Set 1 - 10kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 50kg - 6 reps

Set 4 - 50kg - 5 + 1 forced

Set 5 - 50kg - 3 + 2 forced

Incline dumbbell curls

Set 1 - 20kg - 8 reps

Set 2 - 17.5kg - 7 reps

Set 3 - 17.5kg - 6 reps

Reverse standing cable ez-barbell curls

Set 1 - 5kg - 16 reps

Set 2 - 10kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 10kg - 15 reps

Seated cable close grip partial ez-bar curls

Set 1 - 15kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 20kg - 15 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

yesterdays training -

Shoulders

Seated barbell press

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 125kg - 6 reps. Personal best!

Set 4 - 125kg - 5 reps

Single arm dumbbell side laterals

Set 1 - 7.5kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 7.5kg - 20 reps

Set 3 - 7.5kg - 20 reps

Set 4 - 7.5kg - 20 reps

Front cable raises

Set 1 - 25kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 25kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 25kg - 15 reps

Set 4 - 25kg - 15 reps

Rear lateral machine

Set 1 - 40kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 45kg - 15 reps

Set 4 - 45kg - 15 reps

later,

Triceps

Close grip bench press

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 120kg - 10 reps Personal best!

Set 4 - 120kg - 8 reps

Cable pressdowns

Set 1 - 45kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 11 reps

Set 3 - 30kg - 12 reps

Reverse single arm cable pressdowns

Set 1 - 5kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 10kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 10kg - 12 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Hamstrings

Lying ham curls

Set 1 - 15kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 25kg - 20 reps

Set 3 - 35kg - 20 reps

Set 4 - 45kg - 20reps

Set 5 drop set - 75kg - 10 reps/60kg - 6 reps/45kg - 6 reps

Chest

2 giant sets.

Flat barbell bench press - 10 reps

Incline barbell bench press - 10 reps

Machine flyes - 10 reps

Decline smith machine press - 10 reps


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice going on the PB`s Colin :thumbup1:


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Quads

Front squats

Set 1 - 10kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 15kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 20kg - 6 reps

Set 4 - 30kg - 6 reps

Set 5 - 40kg - 6 reps

Set 6 - 50kg - 6 reps

Front squats

Set 1 - 60kg - 8 reps

Set 2 - 100kg - 8 reps

Set 3 - 140kg - 6 reps

Set 4 - 150kg - 6 reps GET IN!! quadtastic

Leg press

Set 1 - 430kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 480kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 510kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 570kg - 8 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Its been one hell of a week in the gym. Ive broken loads of personal best, I have fallen in love with a barbell, and im 18 stone and still lean enough to be happy about at this weight.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Incline barbell press

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 100kg - 6 reps

Set 4 - 140kg - 9 reps PB

Set 5 - 140kg - 5 + 1 forced reps

Flat barbell press

Set 1 - 110kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 110kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 110kg - 6 reps

Incline Flyes

Set 1 - 27.5kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 27.5kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 27.5kg - 10 reps

Machine flyes

Set 1 - 50kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 60kg - 10 reps

This evening,

Dumbbell shrugs

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 30kg - 20 reps

Set 3 - 32.5kg - 20 reps

Set 4 - 32.5kg - 17 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Cable pulldowns

Set 1 - 25kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 30kg - 18 reps

Over hand pull ups

Me - 7 reps

Me - 3 + 4 forced

Cable pulldowns

Set 1 - 45kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 50kg - 12 reps

Iso lever prone grip pulldown machine

Set 1 - 100kg - 13 reps

Set 2 - 100kg - 12 reps

Wide grip pulldowns

Set 1 - 40kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 45kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 25kg - 20 reps

Cable pullovers Set 1 - 60kg - 15 reps/Set 2 - 70kg - 8 reps/Set 3 - 40kg - 25 reps

compound set with,

Reverse shrugs Set 1 - me - 15 reps/Set 2 - me - 15 reps/Set 3 - me - 15 reps

Improvements all round again


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

yesterday shoulder routine

Seated barbell press

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 30kg - 20 reps

Set 3 - 60kg - 12 reps

Set 4 - 100kg - 6 reps

Set 5 - 140kg - 4 + 1 forced "another PB"

Set 6 - Drop set - 140kg - 3 reps/100kg - 3 reps/60kg - 6 reps/40kg - 10 reps/20kg - 10 reps

I left it at that. Felt so pumped i couldnt do anything more.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Sick of this trap issue now. Its affecting my symmetry when doing back poses. I will need this sorted before i compete thats for sure.

Apart from that everything is going very well. Need a couple of days off now


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Yesterday I pulled my left hamstring doing sprints. It was my own fault not for stretching and warming up enough. Its hurting like hell. I still trained today though,

Chest

Flat bench press

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 6 reps

Set 3 - 60kg - 6 reps

Set 4 - 100kg - 5 reps

Set 5 - 140kg - 5 reps

Set 6 - 150kg - 5 reps

Set 7 - 150kg - 5 reps - Drop set - 60kg - 15 reps

Flat bench press

FST-7

Set 1 - 60kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 60kg - 12 reps

Set 4 - 60kg - 12 reps

Set 5 - 50kg - 13 reps

Set 6 - 50kg - 13 reps

Set 7 - 50kg - 12 reps

Calves

Standing calf raise

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 70kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 120kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 160kg - 10 reps

Set 5 - 210kg - 10 reps

Set 6 - 220kg - 10 reps

Set 7 - 160kg - 12 reps

Set 8 - 120kg - 12 reps

Set 9 - 70kg - 12 reps

Set 10 - 70kg - 15 reps, into Floor raises for 15 reps


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

shouldn't be doing sprints then colin!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Scottswald said:


> shouldn't be doing sprints then colin!!!! :thumb:


lol hahaha divnt tell me what te dee ya radgy!


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

haha you're a blyth radgie now mate lol


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Forearms

Reverse ez barbell curls

Set 1 - 10kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 15kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 20kg - 15 reps

Compound set 1 -

Seated hammer curls - 10kg - 10 second peak hold - 10 reps - 13 second peak hold, into,

Reverse ez barbell curls - 10kg - 15 reps

Compound set 2 -

Seated hammer curls - 10kg - 10 second peak hold - 7 reps - 8 second peak hold, into,

Reverse ez barbell curls - 10kg - 10 reps

Compound set 3 -

Seated hammer curls - 10kg - 10 second peak hold - 7 reps - 8 second peak hold, into,

Reverse ez barbell curls - 10kg - 7 reps

Standing cable wrist curls

Set 1 - 25kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 25kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 30kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 30kg - 15 reps

Barbell grip holds

Set 1 - 60kg - 10 secs

Set 2 - 80kg - 15 secs

Set 3 - 100kg - 6 secs

Prone grip pull up bar holds

Set 1 - me - 10 secs

Set 2 - me - 7 secs

Alt hammer curls

Set 1 - 10kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 12.5kg - 14 reps

Set 3 - 15kg - 12 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

yesterday

Triceps

Close grip bench press

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 100kg - 6 reps

Set 4 - 130kg - 8 reps PB

Set 5 - 130kg - 7 reps

Cable pushdowm

Set 1 - 50kg - 8 reps

Set 2 - 45kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 35kg - 12 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

yesterdays workout

Shoulders

Front barbell raise

Set 1 - 10kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 25kg - 15 reps

Set 4 - 25kg - 15 reps

Single arm cable laterals

Set 1 - 2.5kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 5kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 10kg - 10reps

Face pulls

Set 1 - 5kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 10kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 15kg - 15 reps

Machine rear laterals

Set 1 - 30kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 50kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 60kg - 8 reps - drop set - 40kg - 6 reps - drop set - 20kg - 15 reps

Single arm standing dumbbell press

Set 1 - 12.5kg - 18 reps

Set 2 - 15kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 120kg - 15reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Neutral grip Tbar rows

Set 1 - 10kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 30kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 40kg - 8 reps

Set 5 - 40kg - 10 reps explosive

Set 6 - 40kg -*10 reps explosive

Set 7 - 40kg - 8 reps explosive

Set 8 - 40kg - 8 reps explosive

Wide cable pull downs

Set 1 - 55kg - 10 reps

Set 2- 55kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 65kg - 10 reps

Iso lat pull down

Set 1 - 110 - 10 reps

Set 2- 110*- 10 reps

Set 3 - 65kg - 10 reps

Reverse shrugs

Set 1 - 10kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 10kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - me - 15 reps

Set 4 - me - *15 reps*


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

I have torn my hamstring last week. The pain got so bad i had to keep me in over night. I'm on crutches now and full of very strong pain killers. I'm still training my upper body. The doctor said it will take a few the get better.

Last Wednesdays back workout

Set 8 - 40kg - 8 reps explosive

Wide cable pull downs

Set 1 - 55kg - 10 reps

Set 2- 55kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 65kg - 10 reps

Iso lat pull down

Set 1 - 110 - 10 reps

Set 2- 110*- 10 reps

Set 3 - 65kg - 10 reps

Reverse shrugs

Set 1 - 10kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 10kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - me - 15 reps

Set 4 - me - *15 reps*


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Today's workout

Close grip bench press

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 100kg - 6 reps

Set 4 - 140kg - 6 reps

Set 5 - 100kg - 12 reps

Standing barbell curls

Set 1 - 10kg - 20 reps*

Set 2 -20kg - 8 reps

Set 3 - 30kg - *6 reps

Set 4 - 40kg - 6 reps

Set 5 - 50kg - 6 reps

Set 6 - 60kg - 6 reps

Decline skull crushers

Set 1 - 45kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 30kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 30kg - 15 reps

Incline dumbbell curls

Set 1 - 17.5kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 17.5kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 17.5kg - 15 reps

Cable press downs - set 1 - 40kg - 15 reps / set 2 - 35kg - 15 reps / set 3 - 35kg - 15 reps

Supersetted *with

Rope cable curls - set 1 - 25kg - 16 reps / set 2 - 25kg - 15 reps / set 3 - 25kg - 15 reps


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

**** m8, u must be screwing bout the hamstring, do u have long enough to heal before comp.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Breeny said:


> **** m8, u must be screwing bout the hamstring, do u have long enough to heal before comp.


I will compete on crutches if I have to mate. The doctor said a few months to recover.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

**** sorry to hear about the ham do you know which muscle it is in there that is torn? Semi membranosus semi tendinosus bicep femoris ?

And is it a full tear or partial? Can make so much difference with healing and contraction after and whilst healing


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

What is it with you and the need to completely wreck your legs,first the quad now the hamstring....hope its heals quickly bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeatarday

Seated Shoulder press

Set 1 - 25kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 65kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 105kg -3 reps

Set 4 - 145kg - 3 reps

Side laterals

Set 1 - 15kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 22.5kg -10reps

Set 4 - 25kg - 5 + 5 forced reps

One arm bent over head supported power dumbbell raises

Set 1 - 12.5kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 15 reps

Machine rear laterals

Set 1 - 40kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 45kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 50kg - 10 reps

Dumbbell shrugs

Set 1 - 27.5kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 30kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 35kg - 15 reps

Set 4 - 45 kg - 15 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Chest and back superset

Flat bench press-

Set 1 - 20kg - 20reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 15reps

Set 3 - 100kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 100kg - 10reps

Super set with,

Tbar wide grip*

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 30kg - 15reps

Set 3 - 40kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 35kg - 10 reps

Machine flyes

Set 1 - 80kg - 15 *reps

Set 2 - 80kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 80kg -*15 reps

Super set with

Cable pullovers

Set 1 - 60kg - 15 rep

Set 2 - 65kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 65kg -*12 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

OJay said:


> **** sorry to hear about the ham do you know which muscle it is in there that is torn? Semi membranosus semi tendinosus bicep femoris ?
> 
> And is it a full tear or partial? Can make so much difference with healing and contraction after and whilst healing


I don't know the full extent of the damage yet mate so I cannot comment.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> What is it with you and the need to completely wreck your legs,first the quad now the hamstring....hope its heals quickly bud :thumbup1:


Haha I know. Its a good job they are big enough to be left out for a while. Cheers rob


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

I have had some good news. Rhinox supplements have contracted me as their sponsored athlete. I'm going to get god dam massive now!


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Calves

Standing calf raises

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 70kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 120kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 170kg - 10 reps

Set 5 - 170kg - 10 reps

Set 6 - 170kg - 12 partial reps

Set 7 - 170kg - 10 partial reps

Set 8 - 120kg - 10 reps

Set 9 - 70kg - 20 reps

Set 10 - 70kg - 20 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Biceps

Ez barbell curls

Set 1 - 10kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 8 reps

Set 3 - 30kg - 8 reps

Set 4 - 35kg - 8 reps

Set 5 - 40kg - 5 + 3 cheat reps*

Rev-Ez barbell curls

Set 1 - 10kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 15kg *- 10 reps

Set 3 - 15kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 15kg - 10 reps

Set 5 - 15kg - *10 reps * * **

Partial ez-barbel curls

Set 1 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 25kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 25kg - 15 reps*

Set 4 - 25kg - 15 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Diet log

10 am - *2 scoop total annihilation with water

50 iu slin

Shake - 50g protein,50g carbs, water

1g vit c, 2 eph

11am - *4 scoops of xtend, 50g carbs with water

12am - 75g protein, 50g carbs with water

Per workout - 2 scoops total annihilation with water

Workout - 4 scoops xtend , 25g carbs, *water

Post workout - Shake 75g protein, 50g carbs with water

3.30 pm - Shake - 75g protein, 50g carbs with water

Per workout - 2 scoops total annihilation with water

Workout - 4 scoops xtend , 25g carbs, *water

Post workout - Shake 75g protein

6pm - 300g pasta, shake 75g *protein.*

8pm - Shake 75g protein with water

10pm - *150g of cheddar cheese Shake 75g, 4 whole raw eggs, 2 yogurts, 300ml whole fat milk.*

Before bed - 2 scoops xtend with water. ZMA, *2 mg melatonin. 1 g vitc

*


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Colin Robertson said:


> I have had some good news. Rhinox supplements have contracted me as their sponsored athlete. I'm going to get god dam massive now!


Great news bud,just dont go wrecking the rest of yourself in your `get god damn massive` quest :thumb:


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Rhinox photo shoot


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Bench press

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 100kg - 6 reps

Set 4 - 120kg - 3 reps

Set 5 - 150kg - 6 reps, drop set - 100kg - 6 reps

Incline smith press

Set 1 - 60kg - 6 reps

Set 2 - 100kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 100kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 100kg - *10 reps

Machine flues

Set 1 - 60kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 80kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 100kg - 10 reps

Cable cross-overs

Set 1 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 20kg - 15 reps


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

5th pic down colin,you look like Ray winstone lol


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> 5th pic down colin,you look like Ray winstone lol


Haha I do don't I.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

thats how my leg looked in hospital the other week. Im jogging again now. Mental!


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Last Fridays back workout

Tbar machine rows

Set 1 - 10kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 25kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 30kg - 12 reps

Set 5 - 30kg - 12 reps

Set 6 - 30kg - 12 reps

Set 7 - 35kg - 10 reps, into a drop set doing 4 rep and dropping 5kg each set for 5 drops in total.

Incline bench dumbbell shrugs

Set 1 - 10kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 10kg - 20reps

Set 3 - 15kg - 15reps

Set 4 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 5 - 25kg - 15 reps

Set 6 - 30kg - 15 reps

Set 7 - 30kg - left side

Machine prone rows

Set 1 - 30kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 90kg - 12 reps

Set 4 - 100kg - 10 reps

Set 5 - 90kg - 10 reps,*into a drop set - 60kg - 10 rep, into another drop set - 30kg - 10 reps

Reverse shrugs

Set 1 - 10kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 10kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - me - 15 reps

Set 4 - me - *15 reps*


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Colin Robertson said:


> thats how my leg looked in hospital the other week. Im jogging again now. Mental!


Ouch,You did a proper number on that mate gotta say lol hows it bearing up now with the jogging,all good i guess?


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Yesterdays chest workout

Bench press

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 100kg - 6 reps

Set 4 - 125kg - 3 reps

Set 5 - 155kg - 6 reps, drop set - 100kg - 8 reps

Incline smith press

Set 1 - 60kg - 6 reps

Set 2 - 105kg - 13 reps

Set 3 - 105kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 105kg - 8*reps

Machine flues

Set 1 - 60kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 80kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 100kg - 10 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

I started cardio today. 20 mins cardio this morning on my cross trainer.

Biceps

Ez barbell curls

Set 1 - 10kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 30kg - 6 reps

Set 4 - 40kg - 10 reps

Set 5 - 45kg - 8 reps

Rev-Ez barbell curls

Set 1 - 18kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 23kg *- 10 reps

Set 3 - 25.5kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 25.5kg - 10 reps

Partial ez-barbel curls

Set 1 - 30kg - 10 reps

Set 2 - 30kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 30kg - 10 reps, drop set - 10kg - 15 reps

*

Traps

I compound setted these 2 exercises.

Machine shrug rows

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 rep

Set 2 - 25 kg - 20 reps

Set 3 - 35kg - 15 reps

Set 4 - 40kg - 13 reps

Incline dumbbell shrugs

Set 1 - *10kg - 20 rep

Set 2 - 20kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 20kg - 12 reps

Set 4 - 20kg - 12 reps

Tonight's shoulder workout

I'm lifting some big numbers now. I must bare in mind my tendons, ligaments and connective tissue. This week some of my workouts will look like this

Side laterals*

Set 1 - 5kg - 50 reps

Seated side laterals

Set *1 - 2.5kg - 50 reps*

Seated side rear laterals

Set 1 - 2.5kg - 50 reps

Standing side rear laterals

Set 1 - 5kg - 50 reps

Incline bench front dumbbell laterals

Set 1 - 2.5kg - 50 reps

Wide grip cable front laterals*

Set 1 - 7.5kg - 30 reps

Machine rear laterals

Set 1 - 15kg - 50 reps

I did another 25 mins cardio after training at home.

Since its pancake day and I'm not missing out I'm will do another 30 mins cardio before bed for my sins


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm doing a no carb contest with my mate. First person to eat carbs is a loser. This is the end of day 2. I feel ok so far.

This morning I did 45 mins on the cross trainer

Close prone grip pull downs*

Set 1 - 15kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 30kg - 6 reps

Set 3 - 50kg - 6 reps

Set 4 - 60kg - 8 reps

Set 5 - 70kg - 6 reps

Set 6 - 80kg - 6 reps

Set 7 - triple drop set*

90kg - 3 reps*

60kg - 6 reps

30kg - 8 reps

Neutral grip tbar *machine rows

Set 1 - 30kg - 6 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 6 reps

Set 3 - triple drop set

40kg - 6 reps

30kg - 5 reps

20kg - 6 reps

I did another 20 mins cardio this afternoon.

Cable push downs*

Set 1 - 10kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 30kg - 6 reps

Set 4 - 50kg - 12 reps

Rope push downs

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 30kg -12 reps

Set 3 - 20kg -*15 reps

**


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Incline dumbbell shrugs

Set 1 - *10kg - 20 rep

Set 2 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 30kg - 15 reps

Set 4 - 40kg - 12 reps

Standing barbell shrugs

Set 1 - *60kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 70kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 80kg *- 15 reps

Set 4 - 90kg - 15 reps

Set 5 - 100kg - 12 reps

Barbell wrist curls

Set 1 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 25kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 30kg - 15 reps

Set 4 - 30kg - 15 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Day 4 - I am in Ketosis now. I feel ok still. Slightly tired all the time.

30 mins cardio

Later,

Calves

Standing calf raises

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 160kg - 8 reps

Set 4 - 190kg - 11 reps

Set 5 - 190kg - 12 reps

Set 6 - 190kg - 10partial reps

Later,

Front barbell raises

3 sets - 10kg - 20 reps

Side lateral

Set 1 - 2.5kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 5kg - 20 reps

Set 3 - 7.5kg - 20 reps

Set 4 - 10kg - 20 reps

Leg extensions

Set 1 - 20kg - 20 rep

Set 2 - 30kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 40kg - 12 reps

Ham curls

Set 1 - 10kg - 28 reps

Set 2 - 15kg - 24 reps

Set 3 - 20kg - 18 reps


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

ouch m8, nice blue nail varnish u got there to.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

It's more green to be honest mate to match my shorts


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

I am very tired now. I'm 5 days into ketosis and I have dropped 10 pounds. These are my daily allowances -

Protein - 500g

Fats - 380g

Calories - 7000

Water - 5 litres


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm starting to feel like I've been turned inside out.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Partial ez-barbel curls

Set 1 - 10kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 12reps

Set 3 - 30kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 40kg - 7 reps

Rev-Ez barbell curls

Set 1 - 25kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 25kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 25kg - 12 reps

*Ez barbell curls

Set 1 - 45kg - 7 reps

Set 2 - 25kg - 12reps

Set 3 - 20kg - 6 reps

Skull crushers

Set 1 - 10kg - 20 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 30kg - 12 reps

Set 4 - 50kg - 12 reps

Set 5 - 60kg -*12 reps

Cable press downs

Set 1 - 30kg - 12 reps

Set 2 - 60kg - 12 reps

Set 3 - 50kg - 12 reps

Set 4 - 30kg - 12 reps


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Colin Robertson said:


> I'm starting to feel like I've been turned inside out.


If its any consolation,your mates probably feeling the same ,hope you playing the mind games though,telling him its no bother,could do another week etc lol


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> If its any consolation,your mates probably feeling the same ,hope you playing the mind games though,telling him its no bother,could do another week etc lol


That wouldn't be funny Rob


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Long awaited after 10 days no carbs.

6 hour skip load

12pm - *16.13 stone.*

10iu actrapid*

4 scoops of Xtend with 200ml water

80g Kellogg's rice krispies. 72g carbs

3 scoops Elite whey with 300ml water

12.30pm - 4 scoops Xtend, 200ml water

1.30pm - 5 bags of velvet crunch salt and vinegar low fat crisps 80g carbs. 1.5g sodium.

3pm - 10iu actrapid.

150g*Jelly Babies 120g carbs

3.30pm - 17.06 stone

4 scoops Xtend with 200ml water

4.10pm - whoops went hypo! 2 Calippo ice lollies 46g carbs

4.45pm - 700g low fat McCain Rustic Chips with tomato ketchup 180g carbs*

4 scoops Xtend with 300ml water

6pm - 17.16 stone

That went easy enough. 500g carbs total in 6 hours


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

I weight 2.5lbs heavier this morning. The carbs sucked in the water really well.

Tbar prone machine rows

Set 1 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 30kg - 10 reps

Set 3 - 40kg - 10 reps

Set 4 - 50kg - 10 reps

Set 5 - 60kg - 10 reps

Machine prone rows

2 sets - 15 reps peak contraction

2 sets - 10 peak then full reps

2 sets - 12 full range reps

Wide top partial pulldowns

Set 1 - 30kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 40kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 50kg - 15 reps

Wide bottom partial pulldowns

Set 1 - 25kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 35kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 45kg - 15 reps

Reverse shrugs

Set 1 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 2 - 20kg - 15 reps

Set 3 - 20kg - 15 reps


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Colin Robertson said:


> That wouldn't be funny Rob


Aye, sorry pal


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

My weight has baselined out through last night. I have dropped to 16:11 stone. All is working out really well

Today I trained arms with 4 giant sets

Close grip bench press - 15 reps

Ez barbell curls - 10 reps

Cable press downs - 15 reps

Reverse Ez barbell curls - 15 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

I did my second skip load. I went up to 850 carbs this time and no over spill. Started load at 16:6.3 stone, the morning after I weight 16:7.9 stone. I'm going to have to back of my diet for a week because I'm coming in to quick.


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Face pulls

20kg - 15 reps

20kg - 15 reps

25kg - 15 reps

30kg - 15 reps

20kg - 15 reps

20kg - 15 reps

Machine rear lateral

30kg - 15 reps

30kg - 15 reps

40kg - 10 reps

30kg - 10 reps

Incline dumbbell shrugs

30kg - 15 reps

30kg - 15 reps

30kg - 15 reps

30kg - 15 reps


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello UK MUSCLE members.

Its been a while. Im going to start my journal again.

My next show will be a strongman event on the 7th December. Cannot wait


----------

